# DEA Agents Searching Amtrak Passengers on the Southwest Chief



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Aug 31, 2019)

*Caution & Warning! Anyone riding Amtrash traveling through New Mexico will get their luggage searched!
This is illegal and unconstitutional! When are the People going to stand up against this BS?! *
https://theintercept.com/2019/08/31/dea-amtrak-passenger-search-albuquerque/


----------



## Beegod Santana (Aug 31, 2019)

Been going on ever since 9/11.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Aug 31, 2019)

I like that reporter. Fuck that dea agent.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Sep 1, 2019)

Jackthereaper said:


> I like that reporter. Fuck that dea agent.


*No sh*t!!! He should be fired and prosecuted!!! A violation of our Bill of Rights!!! Traitor!*


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Sep 1, 2019)

After 9/11 and the Patriot Act was passed, everyone in the US is considered and treated like Terrorist Suspects. Border Patrol does the same thing to Greyhound passengers at their Nazi Checkpoints.


----------

